# IN MEMORY OF:  Angel Cabales (10/4/17-3/3/91)



## Stickgrappler (Mar 3, 2014)

23 yrs ago, Angel Cabales passed away

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/03/in-memory-of-angel-cabales-oct-4-1917.html


----------



## arnisador (Mar 4, 2014)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 4, 2014)

.


----------

